# Graco RAC X tips and Truecoat II Plus



## Agrarian

I would like to use a broader selection of tips with my Graco Truecoat II sprayer. Unfortunately Graco in their infinite wisdom only supports about 4 custom tips, none of which is a Fine Finish. I removed the plastic tip guard and measured the barrel diameter of the tip at 0.448" which is larger than a RAC V barrel diameter (0.437") which suggests it might be RAC X compatible.

Can anyone tell me what the barrel diameter of a RAC X tip is - I searched everywhere but can't find it.

Assuming that the Truecoat II tip is essentially a RAC X tip, does anyone know if I could buy the RAC X guard, remove the plastic piece, install the plastic piece on my Truecoat and be able to swap out tips like the big boys?

Has anyone else solved this problem differently (yeah I know, buy another system!)?

Thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Put one in and try it out.


----------



## Agrarian

Paradigmzz said:


> Put one in and try it out.


Why didn't I think of that!

But seriously, I don't want to invest in the tip and guard if it is not going to work. Just figgered someone has already solved this for me.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Use titan tips. They fit. Assumed you knew.


----------



## Agrarian

Paradigmzz said:


> Use titan tips. They fit. Assumed you knew.


That's an interesting option but reading other posts on here, people are saying that the Titan tips fit the RAC V bases not the RAC X bases.

To re-state my problem: I need to figure out if the tip in a Truecoat tip base is a RAC X tip in disguise. If it is, the Truecoat tip base must be a customized RAC X base. 

Once I have the base type pinned down, I then need to know if I can simply take a RAC X blue plastic guard and stick it on my Truecoat tip base so that I can use all RAC X tips. Otherwise, I may possibly need to modify my black plastic guard to accept the RAC X tips. 

All of this is because with the Graco Truecoat, I believe I am forced to use their specific tip base but would be happy if someone could prove me wrong.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

If you are talking about the cordless airless, those unit gun/tips are one piece. You can't just twist the tip out and replace. There was a mod on utube that someone had cracked the base and was able to slip in new tips, should be RAC X the larger diameter ones. The problem with what you are trying to do will be the guards are a different threading for all the units, airless vs. cordless, corldess truecoat vs. cordless proshot.


----------



## Paradigmzz

They are rac 5 gaurds. Use titans for ff tips and rac V for the rest. Here is a pic of the cut mod and a regular rac 5 in the supplied gaurd


----------



## Agrarian

Paradigmzz said:


> They are rac 5 gaurds. Use titans for ff tips and rac V for the rest. Here is a pic of the cut mod and a regular rac 5 in the supplied gaurd


That looks like a Truecoat Pro tip base not a Truecoat II Plus tip base. The sprayer I have is a 16N259 and the bases are quite different (for example Graco #NAR311). I was told at SW that the tip bases from the Pro were not compatible with the II Plus. Was I fed bad info?

Also, back to one of my original questions: can anyone tell me what the diameter of a RAC X tip is???

Thanks.


----------



## Agrarian

*Solution found*

I was able to talk my local SW store into opening up a RAC X 210 Fine Finish tip so that I could measure the barrel diameter. As I hoped, it measured about 0.448" which is exactly what the barrel measured from the one that came with my Truecoat II Plus. As I mentioned earlier, a RAC V barrel is 0.437" in diameter. So the answer is that this sprayer uses the RAC X tips in the custom base/guard/tip assemblies they sell, not the RAC V tips.

I bought the RAC X tip to try with my tip base (had to pry off the black oval plastic guard which is easily pressed back on). While it did not exactly match the standard tip for the Truecoat II Plus, it was only slightly different in the molded green plastic top piece. Using a knife, I was able to remove one small nub of plastic below the molded "G" and shave about 0.020" off the bottom of the molded "G" from the RAC X tip and it fit perfectly. So in five minutes I was able to modify and install a RAC X tip in the Truecoat II Plus. I now have access to the full line of RAC X tips for my unit (limited only by the max 0.017" orifice supported) and no longer am limited by the 4 custom tip/base/guard assemblies they offer.

This also means that I can now replace just the worn out tips rather than the full base/tip/guard assembly. Of course with a life expectancy of less than 100 gallons for the unit, its not likely I will run into this problem much.

I also contacted Titan and they confirmed what I had supposed - their tips are only compatible with the RAC V series of tips from Graco.

I am assuming that the info that Paradigmzz provided was either for an earlier version of this unit or for a different unit altogether.

I offer all of this in the hopes that others will find it useful.


----------



## squid

Agrarian said:


> I was able to talk my local SW store into opening up a RAC X 210 Fine Finish tip so that I could measure the barrel diameter. As I hoped, it measured about 0.448" which is exactly what the barrel measured from the one that came with my Truecoat II Plus. As I mentioned earlier, a RAC V barrel is 0.437" in diameter. So the answer is that this sprayer uses the RAC X tips in the custom base/guard/tip assemblies they sell, not the RAC V tips.
> 
> I bought the RAC X tip to try with my tip base (had to pry off the black oval plastic guard which is easily pressed back on). While it did not exactly match the standard tip for the Truecoat II Plus, it was only slightly different in the molded green plastic top piece. Using a knife, I was able to remove one small nub of plastic below the molded "G" and shave about 0.020" off the bottom of the molded "G" from the RAC X tip and it fit perfectly. So in five minutes I was able to modify and install a RAC X tip in the Truecoat II Plus. I now have access to the full line of RAC X tips for my unit (limited only by the max 0.017" orifice supported) and no longer am limited by the 4 custom tip/base/guard assemblies they offer.
> 
> This also means that I can now replace just the worn out tips rather than the full base/tip/guard assembly. Of course with a life expectancy of less than 100 gallons for the unit, its not likely I will run into this problem much.
> 
> I also contacted Titan and they confirmed what I had supposed - their tips are only compatible with the RAC V series of tips from Graco.
> 
> I am assuming that the info that Paradigmzz provided was either for an earlier version of this unit or for a different unit altogether.
> 
> I offer all of this in the hopes that others will find it useful.


 Thanks for your research. I am finding that when you remove a tip while the guard is screwed on the gun, the spring loaded tension of the pintle forces the seat out sometimes popping it out prompting a relentless search. I might buy an extra guard just in case.


----------



## Agrarian

squid said:


> Thanks for your research. I am finding that when you remove a tip while the guard is screwed on the gun, the spring loaded tension of the pintle forces the seat out sometimes popping it out prompting a relentless search. I might buy an extra guard just in case.


I agree. My use does not require changing tips while doing a job typically. If that is needed, simply loosen the 7/8" tip base nut one turn to remove much of the tension before changing the tip.


----------



## squid

I've chased that seat down enough now where I should remember to do so.

I think I like my PS because it reminds me of a phaser (Star Trek).


----------



## Paradigmzz

Agrarian said:


> I was able to talk my local SW store into opening up a RAC X 210 Fine Finish tip so that I could measure the barrel diameter. As I hoped, it measured about 0.448" which is exactly what the barrel measured from the one that came with my Truecoat II Plus. As I mentioned earlier, a RAC V barrel is 0.437" in diameter. So the answer is that this sprayer uses the RAC X tips in the custom base/guard/tip assemblies they sell, not the RAC V tips.
> 
> I bought the RAC X tip to try with my tip base (had to pry off the black oval plastic guard which is easily pressed back on). While it did not exactly match the standard tip for the Truecoat II Plus, it was only slightly different in the molded green plastic top piece. Using a knife, I was able to remove one small nub of plastic below the molded "G" and shave about 0.020" off the bottom of the molded "G" from the RAC X tip and it fit perfectly. So in five minutes I was able to modify and install a RAC X tip in the Truecoat II Plus. I now have access to the full line of RAC X tips for my unit (limited only by the max 0.017" orifice supported) and no longer am limited by the 4 custom tip/base/guard assemblies
> 
> This also means that I can now replace just the worn out tips rather than the full base/tip/guard assembly. Of course with a life expectancy of less than 100 gallons for the unit, its not likely I will run into this problem much.
> 
> I also contacted Titan and they confirmed what I had supposed - their tips are only compatible with the RAC V series of tips from Graco.
> 
> I am assuming that the info that Paradigmzz provided was either for an earlier version of this unit or for a different unit altogether.
> 
> I offer all of this in the hopes that others will find it useful.



My bad. I only have the proshot and proshot FF versions. The Truecoat is the corded version? Strange to go with different sized gaurds....


----------



## Agrarian

Paradigmzz said:


> My bad. I only have the proshot and proshot FF versions. The Truecoat is the corded version? Strange to go with different sized gaurds....


I'm sure it was all due to a marketting genius! And, yes, the Truecoat II Plus is a corded unit - I should have been more clear.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Paradigmzz said:


> My bad. I only have the proshot and proshot FF versions. The Truecoat is the corded version? Strange to go with different sized gaurds....


It's not really. The unit this guy bought is the HO version. You would not think a HO needs that many options for a $200 sprayer. The pro unit for $500 has all the tips you could ever want just like airless units.


----------



## Paradigmzz

MikeCalifornia said:


> It's not really. The unit this guy bought is the HO version. You would not think a HO needs that many options for a $200 sprayer. The pro unit for $500 has all the tips you could ever want just like airless units.


I wasn't going to say that. I also wasn't going to say that SW doesn't carry them either...


----------



## Agrarian

MikeCalifornia said:


> It's not really. The unit this guy bought is the HO version. You would not think a HO needs that many options for a $200 sprayer. The pro unit for $500 has all the tips you could ever want just like airless units.


This is starting to sound a little elitist - I was really hoping for more from this site.

I am not going to defend my choice to buy this item - I bought what I needed. As for HO vs "pro", I would argue that both need to be able to choose from the full selection of tip options, just that pro's will probably use more of them.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Agrarian said:


> This is starting to sound a little elitist - I was really hoping for more from this site.
> 
> I am not going to defend my choice to buy this item - I bought what I needed. As for HO vs "pro", I would argue that both need to be able to choose from the full selection of tip options, just that pro's will probably use more of them.


Honestly,

Most of us "pros" have a graveyard of blown tips and many more on standby. Of those pros I bet zero have a caliper. I stand by my first quote. "Put one in and try it out." 

This may be deep to you but completely superficial to me. It ain't elitist, its just day to day same ole same ole. I know my gear. I am not aposed to the TrueCoat. I would have just shoved a rac x tip in to see if it worked if the rac V was loose. Glad to know what you found out though.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Agrarian said:


> This is starting to sound a little elitist - I was really hoping for more from this site.
> 
> I am not going to defend my choice to buy this item - I bought what I needed. As for HO vs "pro", I would argue that both need to be able to choose from the full selection of tip options, just that pro's will probably use more of them.


I'm not sure what you are painting, but if you are needing a fine finish tip might I recommend just purchasing a little $200-300 airless. Then you can change the tips as needed. All manufacturer "regular" tips are interchangeable with the "standard" base. Graco RacX's are the exception to the rule. 

Like you said you bought what you needed. And what you bought was a unit that only has, I believe 3 tip choices. I would be careful with the mod, of cutting the guard, it might backfire and create a mess or inject you under pressure.


----------



## Agrarian

MikeCalifornia said:


> I would be careful with the mod, of cutting the guard, it might backfire and create a mess or inject you under pressure.


What I changed did not modify the guard. If you re-read the steps I took, you will see that only the purchased RAC X tip was modified. The guard was disassembled from the base/tip/guard assembly only to be able to remove the original tip and replace it with the Fine Finish tip, re-assembling the guard afterwards. So no mess and no danger. Maybe you are thinking of the YouTube video where someone else did modify the guard on a Truecoat?

I already have a Titan XT330 airless but it is too much trouble setting up for 40 minutes of painting for each coat on a set of kitchen cabinets.


----------



## paulbaylis

Paradigmzz said:


> They are rac 5 gaurds. Use titans for ff tips and rac V for the rest. Here is a pic of the cut mod and a regular rac 5 in the supplied gaurd
> 
> View attachment 19282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19283


Paradigmzz, I have a TrueCoat Pro II Cordless. Slightly confused. Are you saying that I can just slot a titan FF tip directly into the existing guard or does the guard need modifying?


----------



## spektrum

MikeCalifornia said:


> It's not really. The unit this guy bought is the HO version. You would not think a HO needs that many options for a $200 sprayer. The pro unit for $500 has all the tips you could ever want just like airless units.


 
Proshot 2 comes in a corded version as well does it not? What features does it have over the Truecoat 2? I'm curious because all Dulux sells is the Truecoat not Proshot. Also Truecoat is not $200 its about $350 for the corded version, cordless adds another $150 like your PS exclusively at Sherwin...


----------



## READY TO ROLL

$250 at lowes in california for the true coat plus 2 corded.


----------



## spektrum

I'm talking Canadian currency. Wish it were that here.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy

Just for the record, Graco RAC V tips measure .437 diameter. Graco RAC X tip measure .449 diameter. The RAC X also has a protruding appendage at the base that locks the tip in place when facing forward. The RAC V does not. Titan SC-6 tips are compatible with the Graco RAC V.

In our shops we sell the Bedford 33-7*** series tips as compatible to the RAC V tips and SC-6 tips. Our customers tell us that they outlast all of the OEM tips and have a professional quality spray pattern unlike other replacement tips.


----------



## spektrum

I was able to make a good work around without compromising safety. The you tube video mod has no guard and looked really sketchy. In my market we have true coat plus 2. All I did was take a dremel plastic engraving bit and made an opening like regular tip guards. Now all my rac x tips fit blue or green. Like someone else said most pros have a tip graveyard so this is great no need buying separate tips just for this machine.


----------

